# 4/18 New Orleans Hornets - Minnesota Timberwolves



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Monday, April 18th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *


*(18 - 62) * 
**
[email protected]

*(42 - 37)*












*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*





































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
PJ Brown #42 
Jamaal Magloire #21 
*Key Subs:*






















Casey Jacobsen #32 | David West #30 | Bostjan Nachbar #10











*Minnesota Timberwolves Clippers Starting LineUp:*





































*Backcourt:*
Trenton Hassell #23 
Troy Hudson #16 
*Frontcourt:*
Latrell Sprewell #8 
Kevin Garnett #21 
Michael Olowokandi #34
*Key Subs:*






















Wally Szczerbiak #10 | Eddie Griffin #41 | Sam Cassell #19





*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*Lee Nailon #33<->Kevin Garnett #21*


<marquee>*GO HORNETS!*</marquee>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't know what's up with Trenton Hassell's photo but this is the one of bbb.net...:whoknows:
This is gonna be a very tough game, T'wolves wanna keep their chance to get in the playoffs alive!

My prediction:
Hornets 84
-
Timberwolves 90

*Same promotions as every game: 250 uCash points for the prediction game winner, 100 uCash points for every post after the 50th reply!*


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm going to guess Hornets going to win

Hornets 102
Wolves 99


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

This is going to be a close game probably..so my game prediction is T-wolves will still probably win this one so i say 
T-wolves 98
Hornets 94


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets 96
Wolves 92


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Wolves 103
Hornets 97

TWolves need this game bad......


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

T-Wolves:97
Hornets:79


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Please win. I beg you.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

rawse said:


> Please win. I beg you.


Yeah, I really hope we can help Memphis in making the playoffs! I wish we win the decisive game vs. minnesota to make to sure that Memphis is gonna make it!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Go Hornets!!!!

Hornets 94
Wolves 99


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Timberwolves are now out of the playoffs, so will they even try to win this game?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Timberwolves are now out of the playoffs, so will they even try to win this game?


Nice fact that they are out, we can really hope that they aren't motivated anymore!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Hornets: 100
T'Wolves: 90


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Preview


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets 96
woves 91


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hornets-102
Twolves-105


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

> The frustrated Minnesota Timberwolves may not put forth much of an effort on Monday when they visit the lowly New Orleans Hornets


This is so true... i dunno, i hope we can pull this one off...

Does Andersen plays tonight?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JR Smith just POSTERIZED Michael Olowokandi who also fouled JR on the play.

HE DUNKED ALL UP ON HIS ***!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets look pretty good right now. They are playing with some intensity that has been lacking as of late. KG is tough to deal with of course. But the Hornets are moving the ball really well and look pretty sharp.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hornets not doing bad so far as they lead 14-17..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

dang..the T-wolves are on fire right now..there shooting 9-11


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

End of 1st quarter
Hornets 24
T-wolves 26


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

not bad so far for the hornets..Olawakandi got all the rebounds for the T-wolves in the first quarter..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

hmm this game will probably stay close the whole game..unless one team gets real cold or something...score so far is 35-35 with 7:57 left in the second quarter..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JR Smith ends the half with a NICE slam as the buzzer sounds.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

48 46 losing at half

Playing well :biggrin:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

both team are shooting cold from the 3 pt line..there shooting a combined 3/18 3pta...
the hornets were on a 7-0 run until a Garnett dunk..score now is 56-60 Hornets


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

52-51 Minnesota's way!

Come on Nawleans









10 pts/3 rebs/3 asts

KG has *ZERO *rebounds!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

OT: Thats a nice image in your sig supermati, did you make it?


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Theo! said:


> KG has *ZERO *rebounds!


yeah its pretty amazing he has zero rebounds so far now in the 3rd quarter..when he like averages 13 a game..


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> OT: Thats a nice image in your sig supermati, did you make it?


LOL! No, i just took it from the official site.
Look for it at the top, it will appear


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Minestoa calls a timeout with 5:58 left in the 3rd quarter..Hornets leading 62-60 J.R having a pretty good game so far..with 13pts 6ast and 4reb


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

pretty intresting game..as it goes back and forth..the Hornets playing a good game overall and nice ball movement..score so far 70-68 T-wolves less.. then 2 minutes left in the 3rd quarter


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

End Of The 3rd Quarter
T-Wolves 76
Hornets 72

Scoring Leaders
T-Wolves-Casell 16pts
Hornets-Smith and Brown 13pts


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> End Of The 3rd Quarter
> T-Wolves 76
> Hornets 72
> 
> ...


 Tie Game now 80-80 with less then ten minutes left in the 4th quarter..this is probably going to be close till the last few minuts of the game or even seconds...


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

nice now the Hornets take a 4 point lead 86-82...Hornets doing some good passing Dickau has 8 ast...(cmon people post)


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

damn they killin it out there! this just shows how doomed this minny team is if changes aren't made, I dont care if the seasons a wash, for them to lose to a sub 20 win team is terrible. Smith with one of his more complete games of the season, with 4 boards and 7 assists to go with 13 pts.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> damn they killin it out there! this just shows how doomed this minny team is if changes aren't made, I dont care if the seasons a wash, for them to lose to a sub 20 win team is terrible


yeah agreed...this just shows they dont deserve to be in the playoffs..anyways back to the game Hornets are leading 93-90 less then 5 min left


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

93 97 winning, 2.18 left

Come on lets finish this one :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

damn, i shouldve put more e-money on the hornets, i threw down 200 cause tahts all i had, figuring they would either win or cover the 4 pt spread.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

damn. DX just missed two free throws, what in the hell.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow 13 seconds left T-wolves up 100-99..cmon Hornets


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

gg T-wolves win 102-99


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ouch


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> T-wolves 98
> Hornets 94


almost the same close game to the end..hope they can win the last game of the season..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

close game
Good game for both teams, unfortunately T-wolves won it.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

master8492 said:


> I'm going to guess Hornets going to win
> 
> Hornets 102
> Wolves 99



Damnit. I meant the other way around :biggrin:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Ouch. Ndudi ebi got to play this one. 9 points, 8 rebounds, and 2 blocks. 3/5 from the line but most importantly the last 2 that put the game farther out of reach. Nachbar was amazing in this one. Am i the only one who enjoyed seeing all these youngsters play the fourth quarter and leave the stars out? I sure liked it.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Way to distribute the points. 6 guys with double fig. :clap:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

You guys did a great job in posting in here but you missed the 50th post (you know you get 100 uCash points for every post after the 50th post) only with one single post! Be sure to also appear in the last game thread vs the clippers and make a new record in posting 100 posts in there!!!

To the game: A nice fact is that everyone scored in this one! 

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Very tough loss, and I really hope we can win against the Clippers.


----------

